

Where do you find a co-founder for your startup? - UXDork


======
flyinglizard
Pick someone that you know (not necessarily a friend), but take a few
precautions.

First, this person may completely change their character under pressure or a
feeling of impending doom, just as you need them the most. You can work with
someone in the same low stress job for years and you'd still be in for a
surprise when the going gets rough.

Second, you need to walk a very fine line between selling them on your idea on
one hand and making sure your future prospects and goals are aligned. Selling
someone a dream is easy, but it's just not enough for coping with the ongoing
brutal wear that's startup work.

Third, make sure this person complements your skills with as small of an
overlap as possible.

Fourth, assign responsibilities from day one, and aim for a vesting period for
stock ownership (for all founders!) so if he ditches, you won't find yourself
with a defunct company.

So to sum it, it's not so much about where to find a cofounder, as much as it
is managing the process and expectations.

------
eddie_31003
I agree with @alain94040. The best co-founder are your former classmates, co-
workers, and the other people you have already worked with and know. Look for
really smart people who are around you that possesses a skill that you lack.
i.e. If you're technical, try to find somebody who is business oriented.

I would also hit up Meetups, Users Groups, and maybe Alumni mixers. Chances
are you might run into an old co-worker/class mate that shares similar
interests.

------
alain94040
Hope this helps: [http://www.slideshare.net/alain94040/co-founder-
issues](http://www.slideshare.net/alain94040/co-founder-issues)

The best co-founders are people you already worked with. Go back in time, even
for ex co-workers you think wouldn't be interested, meet the ones you deeply
respect and start meeting with them for coffee.

Maybe they'll be interested, or at least they can recommend someone else they
trust who could be. Repeat.

------
funkylexoo
If you have to ask, then you may want to consider flying solo.

(Sorry if it sounds a bit negative)

------
haidrali
[http://app.colunchers.com/](http://app.colunchers.com/) might help you

------
kwc98
This may be helpful:

[http://cofounderslab.com](http://cofounderslab.com)

------
staunch
Someone you have worked with for > 1 year and do not have doubts about.

